# Too SOBA Meeting - 7 March 2014 - Kit Mini Comp



## earle (16/1/14)

For the March meeting Pete has kindly donated a tin of Mangrove Jacks Classic Blonde Dry to each member. If you didn't get a kit at the January meeting pop into the shop and ask for one.

Rules are as follows:
Must use the kit
No mash
Can add any spec grains, adjuncts, hops and yeast you like
Choose any style to make from the kit and be judged against that style
We may also have a second scoring for most popular beer

Should be interesting to see what kind of variety and quality of beers we get made from this kit.


----------



## Fitzlp (29/1/14)

To all members,
Have very close look at the mangrove jacks pure blonde dry kit that Pete has sooo kindly made available. There is a microscopic pin prick in the can which the vinegar has been added.


----------



## Beersuit (30/1/14)

Fitzlp said:


> To all members,
> Have very close look at the mangrove jacks pure blonde dry kit that Pete has sooo kindly made available. There is a microscopic pin prick in the can which the vinegar has been added.


No pin prick in the can mate. We vinigar sabotaged the kit yeast though. We will then see who the tight ones are.


----------



## benken25 (5/3/14)

Looking forward to the meeting Friday night cant wait to see and taste what everyone one with there mangrove jacks classic blonde kit. its shaping up to be a good night see you all there


----------



## Beersuit (5/3/14)

It will be a good night. Just a reminder to guys going in the comp that they will need 2 bottles for judging of this one.


----------



## earle (5/3/14)

Must have had to much at thelast meeting and 
can't remember why 2 bottles.


----------



## Beersuit (5/3/14)

It is a slightly different judging arrangement for this one mate. It was bought up the meeting the comp was announced.


----------

